# The eccentrics scrapyard..the return visit



## Mikeymutt (Dec 8, 2015)

After having a day off work to do some Christmas shopping.i braved the crowds and was done quicker than I thought.so with a few hours to spare in the afternoon.i decided to go give one of my local haunts a look.this is my fifth visit here.but I always find something different each time.the site owned by an eccentric old man who use to live on site and was rumoured to keep money everywhere because he did not trust anyone.the site was a sprawling place stretching well into woodland.so popular was the old man they named a close after him in the local village.the site is mainly cleared now after the council ordered a massive clean up.i mainly went to practice with them new camera,but I do enjoy the walk around here and the walk through the woods to get here.i even saw about half a dozen deer running through the woods


----------



## URBANMYTH (Dec 8, 2015)

Awesome nothing else to say your photos are stunning looks like the new camera is worth it


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 9, 2015)

URBANMYTH said:


> Awesome nothing else to say your photos are stunning looks like the new camera is worth it



Thank you urbanmyth.that is really appreciated mate..yeah I am loving the camera.just still getting use to it.but slowly getting there


----------



## krela (Dec 9, 2015)

Brilliant stuff, looks like a great place to visit and with added deer too.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 9, 2015)

I love the shot down the coach aisle! 
Looks a fantastic place, you've done a grand job of photographing it!


----------



## clinka (Dec 9, 2015)

Cracking photos fella - well done.


----------



## smiler (Dec 9, 2015)

Yeah, I liked the shot done the bus aisle as well one of a great set of pics, Nice One Mikey, enjoy your venison Christmas lunch.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 9, 2015)

Your pictures keep getting better and better Mikey!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 9, 2015)

Superb collection Mikey, really cracking shots here!


----------



## thorfrun (Dec 9, 2015)

absolutely awesome, colours and content right up my street, keep it up


----------



## Potter (Dec 10, 2015)

Nicely captured.
I like how he's used a coach as a shed.


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 10, 2015)

Yes I love the shot looking down the coach too.
Good work Mikey


----------



## MikeRace (Dec 14, 2015)

The old red lorry is my fave, great pics.


----------



## night crawler (Dec 14, 2015)

Love it, some great photos


----------

